# Never worked... What should I do for a job?



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I've never worked at my age (not saying my age, but it is extremely unusual). It is getting harder and harder to live on benefits. I barely scrape by the interviews and accessments. I'm on medication and have been to counselling (with fails every time) but the system is so tough you have to be constantly searching for a job, despite what illness or problem you have. If you are not actively getting help, you get hassled more. It is so stressful every few months having to be grilled by people with questions. Every time is a miracle to get granted it. If I didn't, I would starve to death. 

I don't know what to do. I'm petrified of people. I left school and have zero qualifications or skills. I'm looked down on by people too and have a really quiet and weak personality. No one has respect for me and I have a big fear of people in authority. 
I feel like such a freak 

I wish I knew some way to get income online.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I did try work experience once years ago. But it wasn't experience at all. That is another story though. Involved me walking out because of how I was treated.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

How old are you and what is your degree?


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I know it's really hard to start from what seems like nothing; I didn't have my first job until I was 23. 

Have you looked into doing any online qualifcations? Have you talked to anyone at the job centre (if you're in the UK/or benefits or whatever it's called where you are) about funding for getting qualifications. If you ignore your anxiety, that would help with getting a job. 

Have you tried more than one counsellor? I've seen a couple that weren't very good, maybe try another one if you can? 

I was out of work for almost a year until last month, and it was tough having to prove what I was doing to find a job when I was terrified of phoning anyone up or answering calls I got back from applications (didn't get mouch response!) but now I've got a temporary job and things are slowly improving, I'm paying off my debts (slowy) and whilst I get very anxious on ocassion and wish I could curl up and not go to work, my anxiety is slowly getting a little bit better and I feel I can achieve more things now. Unfortuantely you have to go through a lot of discomfort to become comfortable. 

Is there any kind of job you would really like? Have you tried volunteering, maybe in a chairty shop? You could ask around and see if any charity shops need some help with sorting through donated items and displaying them in the shop rather than serving customers if you don't feel up to that?

Sorry I've rambled a bit. Hope things work out for you and you can find a job you enjoy.


----------



## MJ1958 (May 20, 2014)

I feel so much like you, although I have worked before, they've all been extremely low skilled jobs that require low communication with people, so therefore I feel like I'm starting off basically as though I've never worked. The biggest problem with me is I have never known what I want to do, never had too many interests. I feel like if there was a job or direction I was really interested in I would be able to push through the anxiety and fear I feel about going after it. Otherwise its SUCH an effort to study something or work at a place that I'm bored out of my brain from.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

aquariusrising said:


> I wish I knew some way to get income online.


friend of mine makes most of his money selling on ebay. i've watched him grow his business over the past 3 years. in the beginning the hardest thing for him was getting cheap merchandise. now he has that covered and the hardest part now is finding the time to get everything listed.

it isn't for everyone, i couldn't do it. i'll stick to poker for my income.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

have you tried volunteering, op? It helped me get back into work when i was unemployed. I came emphasise with you, though, it can be very hard to get back into work after a long time out.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like any thing would do to get started . Also sounds like you'd be lucky to get anything so don't be picky . Works easy just say yes and smile at every thing .


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

duckie said:


> friend of mine makes most of his money selling on ebay. i've watched him grow his business over the past 3 years. in the beginning the hardest thing for him was getting cheap merchandise. now he has that covered and the hardest part now is finding the time to get everything listed.
> 
> it isn't for everyone, i couldn't do it. i'll stick to poker for my income.


Ooh ebay.... Wouldn't even know where to start there!


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Setolac said:


> How old are you and what is your degree?


My age is private. No degree... I left school. Didn't do well either.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Grog said:


> Sounds like any thing would do to get started . Also sounds like you'd be lucky to get anything so don't be picky . Works easy just say yes and smile at every thing .


Lol yeah tell me about it. Having no degree and leaving school is an extremely hard thing to get a job with. 
I don't think it is fair someone with a mental condition should work. You aren't putting your "all" into something you know? I don't know how I would cope being in a social situation. I would rather work at home if that was possible.... Wouldn't even know what to do!

They expect dying people to work and people who are crippled. Insane!


----------

